# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Neuroscience of the movie Inception - Ninjalane

## Dream Guide Team

*The Neuroscience of the movie Inception**Ninjalane*One such film is Inception, a movie based on the concept of *lucid dreaming* and how you may exploit dream space in order to steal ideas from someone, or in this case infect them with a new one. I'd argue that Inception tries to collapse the already thin *...***

----------

